# Firefox no longer supports RSS and Atom feeds



## sidetone (Dec 22, 2018)

I just found out that Firefox dropped support for RSS and Atoms feeds. At first, I wondered, if it was just Firefox on my computer or settings, that no longer handled feeds. All this time that Firefox was crashing constantly, I didn't notice it, until after I fixed that problem.


----------



## cbrace (Dec 22, 2018)

Yes. Live Bookmarks was one of my favourite Firefox features, but apparently few people used it. We were a very small minority.

If you are Thunderbird user: as you will have seen, the new release automatically created an export file of feeds in your home dir. This can be directly imported into Thunderbird, under the account *Blog and News Feeds*. This is a very workable alternative.


----------



## Cthulhux (Dec 22, 2018)

I can recommend to use a full-featured RSS reader instead. Having a filter functionality is great.


----------



## sidetone (Dec 22, 2018)

I'm installing www/newsboat as a console reader.

I was thinking of which atom/rss reader to use since yesterday. I used to use Thunderbird for atom/rss, but I rather it be in my browser or have a dedicated reader. www/syndigator uses gtk2, but it wants gnome-vfs and so far only mentions it reads rss feeds. I'll keep looking at other atom/rss readers.


----------



## trev (Dec 22, 2018)

sidetone said:


> I just found out that Firefox dropped support for RSS and Atoms feeds.



www/seamonkey still works


----------

